# Bridge interface dropping tons of RX packets

## ponky

My Gentoo-router is dropping tons of packets on bridged interface. I've made a bridge between a pci-e wlan card (ath9k) and intel a210i eth nic (igb). In dnsmasq.conf I have 'interface=br0'. My network is working 100%, but the amount of dropped packets is bothering me and I have no idea how to troubleshoot this. I've tried dropwatch but the output isn't human-readable (not for me at least  :Sad: )

enp6s0 (wan) --> br0(lan)

brctl show: 

```
bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces

br0             8000.002590d4dffe       no              enp5s0

                                                        wlp1s0
```

ifconfig (this is ~2 minutes after net.br0 reset):

```
br0: flags=4419<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 00:25:90:d4:df:fe  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 298931  bytes 21632823 (20.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 97  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 275135  bytes 753928146 (719.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_enp5s0="null"

config_enp6s0="dhcp"

config_wlp1s0="null"

modules_wlp1s0="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant"

bridge_br0="enp5s0"

config_br0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

depend_br0() {

        need net.wlp1s0

}
```

----------

## ponky

A little update. I removed the bridge and routed to enp5s0 and wlp1s0 directly. There were no dropped packets. There's something wrong with my kernel or bridge-utils I think  :Sad: 

Dropwatch output: http://pastebin.com/pMAdznDL

----------

## ponky

Recompiled kernel with ipv6 + ebtables and everything works now it seems. Hmm...

----------

